# How many embies



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I am 40 years old and currently on my last EVER cycle. I didn't respond greatly to meds - 4 follies - 4 eggs- 4 embies
I have been told one is very good embie and the the others not so great. I have done many unsuccessful ivf/ICSI in the past with transfer of 2 good embies.
At first I thought I wouldn't have more than 2 embies put back but given my age and track record I am now considering just putting all embies that survive until transfer - could be 4! 
There would not be any of quality to freeze and do FET so this is really last go  
Has anyone else put 4 back and what quality? What do you think?


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Transfer is tomorrow at 12, any advice anyone?


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure I can be of much help but I'd be very surprised if your clinic would put four in. I'm pretty sure in UK the upper limit is two and overseas most ladies I've been in contact with via FF have had up to three.

Personally I think 2 or 3 gives you a good balance. Your odds of getting pg are increased by having extra embie(s). Too many and you might put yourself at higher risk of miscarriage should they all develop.

Definitely agree with putting back as many as consultant suggests/allows as like you say if they are not transferred they are unlikely to get frozen.

Wishing you oodles of baby dust & hope tomorrow is the start of a very happy future


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
in uk you can transfer 3 embryos if they are OE and you are over 40.

I think it is up to you. If you transfer 3 there is a risk of triplets or more. How would you deal with that? Jf you are ok with multiples go for it. If you think you couldn't handle it I would reconsider. 

While at 40 you aren't a spring chicken you're still likely to have a fair percentage of normal embryos 

You also don't say at what stage the embryos are. 

If all are doing well and are day 3 could you go to blast? It would let you see quality better and decide what to transfer. 

You also don't say if you have had any cycles since ds was born. I assume bfns but you don't say what embryos you got and if any implantation. If uou haven't had any chances of pregnancy are higher this time than if you've had bfns.

remember grade just says how pretty an embryo is. On pgs cycles often normal embryos are not the best grades . And even eeva which picks the best embryo to transfer based on filming them and lots of computer power often picks what looks like middle grade embryos.

I transferred 3 in my tandem cycle. They were day 3 embryos, all top grade, 2 were donor egg and one own egg. I would've been happy with triplets, but ended up with twins. 

I had 1 fet with embryos slow frozen from twins cycle - bfn. Then a bfn with another med fet transferring 2 blasts from another egg donor. I am now 23 w with a singleton after a natural fet with 2 blasts one 5ab hatching blast ( was 4aa on freezing ) other 3aa on feeezing 3ab on transfer and from the 2nd donor who was 28yr old . I am still coming to terms in a way with the fact that it is just one this time.  

I think if day 3 chances are lower per emby iykwim. If day 5 chances are higher.

if your clinic has v good freezing could you transfer poorer 2 they won't freeze and freeze better ones? Just a slightly out of the box idea to mull over . But esp given your ds from a fet, and some think freeze all the way assisted conception should go as uterine receptivity better than in fresh cycles.

good luck and I hope your ds gets a little bro or sis


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Thank you  
I ended up having 3 as the fourth was too fragmented. Decision made for me.
I have had several cycles since the birth of my son, all good quality day 3 embies, all bfn. This is the first time I have had 3 transferred 1xgrade A 2x grade B and it's day 3 .
I'm also on prednisone which I have never had before and also embryogen, so this is our last best shot, now for the dreaded 2ww again!
Regardless of outcome I will be glad to be off this roller coaster


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Exciting stuff - those three embies sound a great selection.
Wishing you a quick 2ww and joyous news at the end of it


----------

